# What to do?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

There's a horse been put in the field near me and there never really seems to be anyone there. 
He really needs a good brush, today I took hm a carrot and he stood along side the fence and I gave him a 'brush' with my fingers. The dirt and hair that came off was amazing! His mane is a bit knotted and there is a few bits of rubbish lying around the field.
i pulled out the bits I could reach but I don't want to just go into the field cos I don't know who's he is.

I met a woman and she says her grand daughter knows who owns him, but I'm thinking maybe I could ask at the pub or shop and see if they know.. Cos I wouldn't mind taking all the rubbish out and giving him a good brush.

What do you think?

x


----------



## mollypoppy4 (May 2, 2009)

Well..First try asking nearby.. who owns him.. If you dont see Anyone 
come and the horse gets in worst condition then tell someone about it..
Or try asking the womans Who granddaughter apparently owns it.. if she would like you to clean the fleild for her.. :yesnod: hope this helps !


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, the woman is going to speak to her grand daughter- I did mention to her I would be happy to clean the field and groom the horse 

xx


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I doubt if anybody can help - there are horse tethered on a field near me (and a lot more a bit further away) and the council or RSPCA will do nothing. The horses are tethered so can not shelter away from the extremes of the British weather.

As long as the animal is checked on once a day and fed/watered no laws are being broken even if the animals looked bedraggled and depressed, never get exercised or groomed.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I know there are no laws being broken, the horse isn't hurt or sore. I am going up later to check if the water bath at the back corner of the field actually has water in it, you need to go through the lorry yard to get there so I'm not going whilst its busy! Also going to take a stick so I can reach the broken beer can and plastic bag that's in there.

x


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Lots f horses out in a field will look like they need a brush,mine go out looking like show horses and two seconds later look like muddy puddles.
It doesn't mean that it is neglected and just because you don't see anyone around does not mean they are not visited.
Unless you watch the fiel 24/7 you may just miss the times the owners visit.
I agree rubbish is not good in a field but unless you can speak to the owners and tell them your concerns I really would not interfere.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I wasn't saying the horse is neglected! I was just saying I wouldn't mind going and doing it for them apparently they dont live too close. The rubbish is from the school kids as that is the road to the school and it wasnt there before.

But the old woman I spoke to her granddaughter is a show jumper called justine and she knows who the owners are.. so she is going to say that I wouldn't mind keeping an eye over the horse field.

x


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

If you were nearer to me I would let you brush and preen my lot to your hearts content ,and I think the owner would probably be grateful that someone was watching out for the pony-I know I would be :biggrin:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

its that awful time of year where horses look terrible,have hair coming out in lumps!! how about sticking a note to the gate saying you would love to help out and groom the horse and leave your number.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He's gone 
I got back from town today and he was standing by the fence waiting for us, we always walk by in the afternoon and give him a bit of carrot/apple or some nice grass.

I was a bit busy so decided to go down after T with next door on our way to the playing field with the pups, and I had gotten a carrot especially but when we got to the field there were trailer marks in the mud and the field was empty 

Hopefully the new field he goes to will be nicer.

I gave the carrot to the pup instead.

x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well the horse (nicknamed Biscuit by my son!) is back and happy to see me 

I went to see him the other night when it was too hot to sleep, sat on his gate and gave him an apple.
Today I noticed a bit of plastic sheet stuck inside the fence on the far side of the field by the lorry park so when it was dark and the lorry park shut I went up - you have to walk into the lorry park to get to the gate - and took 'Biscuit' a carrot and went to move the plastic and a few other bits of jaggy rubbish.
I also took my old rubber dog brush (couldn;t help myself) and brushed his neck and shoulders, he fell asleep with his nose over my shoulder 

Haven't seen the woman I mentioned before so going to ask a few people tomorrow if they know who's he is, I really miss being around horses  Lol but I keep stopping to talk to him when i pass with the dogs, he actually cantered across the field to see me earlier 

xx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Bless him, I guess he's on his own? He must be so glad of your company. I know some horses have to be kept alone but it's not ideal and I hate to see it. I know Kane would be miserable as hell without his pals. Thank goodness for you.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Heah, he's all alone 

Maybe they only have one hrse. He's very calm and frienly.
I was in his field last night and he was just so calm.

I know earlier in the thread i said i didn;t want to just go in but I dread to think what if he had eaten or gotten tangled in the plastic bag/sheeting?!

I So miss being around horses too it was nice just standing with him brushing his neck and shoulders.

I am off to the shop when it opens at 3 and ask if they know who he is.

xx


----------

